# can dogs eat king prawns???



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

daft question i think, but my son, bless him, left a bag of about 50 king prawns out of the freezer on Saturday evening.:nonod:
they've been in the fridge since then and instead of them going to waste, i was going to give them to the dogs. 

Can they eat them??? they are all raw fed.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, they can have prawns. The only thing I would be cautious about is have they had fish before? Have they had prawns before? If not just feed a small amount the first time. It will be OK to refreeze the prawns if using for the dogs.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

oh good.
yes they have had sardines, trout, pilchards before but not prawns. 

right, i'll pop them in the dogs freezer then. thanks


----------

